# Francis Cheynell



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 15, 2007)

Francis Cheynell, English Puritan (1608 - September 1665) was a member of the Westminster Assembly of Divines. He was known as the 'hammer of the Socinians' and Samuel Johnson described him as being 'considered the most learned and acute of his party' (_Gentlemans' Magazine_, March 1775). 

He was the author of _Zion's Memento, and God's Alarm_; _The rise, growth, and danger of Socinianism_; _Relation of a Disputation at Oxford between Mr. Cheynell and Mr. Erbury, a Socinian_; _The Divine Trinity of the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit_ (which Matthew Poole credited in the preface to _The Blasphemer slain with the sword of the Spirit_); and _A Discussion of Mr. Fry's Tenets lately condemned in Parliament, and Socinianism proved to be an Unchristian Doctrine_; among other works.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2007)

Francis Cheynell, _The Divine Trinunity of the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, or, The Blessed Doctrine of the Three Coessentiall Subsistents in the eternall Godhead without any confusion or division of the distinct Subsistences, or multiplication of the most single and entire Godhead, Acknowledged, beleeved, adored by Christians, in opposition to Pagans, Jewes, Mahumetans, blasphemous and Antichristian Hereticks, who say they are Christians, but are not_


----------

